# Recommended Fertalizers



## ike229 (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone know of some good fertilzers....

post it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've tried a number of liquid fertilizers, and ime. they're all crap: my plants kept dying as fast as without fertilizers









I've heard some good stories about those fertilizer sticks/tabs you put in the gravel near the roots, to enrich the soil, but haven't use them (yet...)

Finally, a good way to provide nutrients for a long period of time, is to use a 1-1,5" layer of plant fertilizer mix below the gravel.
I use this since I switched to black gravel (I use some mixture made by *Dennerle*, here in Europe one of the specialists when it comes to aquatic plant care), and I must admit that the plants are doing great so far, so it seems to really work.
Only problem is that it's hard to put in yout tank, because you have to completely drain your tank.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how do you clean the gravel

the same way with a gravel vacc or would that suck up the fertizer


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

IMO:

Best Liquid: Saecem Flurish

Best Tabs: Aq.PH. Root tabs +iron
==========================
except the aformentioned i am using AQ.PH. Leaf Zone and i have 1,5" of leaf mold under gravel as Jonas discribed before....


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

ive been usin leaf zone and it works good for me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> how do you clean the gravel
> 
> the same way with a gravel vacc or would that suck up the fertizer


 I don't do gravel vacs - there's enough current in the tank to move around everything that floats - crap and stuff is picked up by a filter in no-time. And as a bonus, I sometimes net out larger stuff that collects in corners and under decor.
This may sound inadequate, but I never had any peoblems with bad water quality, murky water, etc...


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

a good fertalizer that is free is rabbit droppings. use them like normal tablets


----------

